# Circle E Guest Ranch in Tennessee



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't rode Circle E but my wife and her girl friends spent a few days there last July.

She told me that some of the trails were fairly easy, and some were down right dangerous.

It's right on the Tennessee Alabama line, near the walls of Jericho. The road in is steep and getting to the top is a pretty good pull. All in all she enjoyed it.

She also said the were some serious mud bogs in places.

She said Ray was a great guy and treated them all very well.


----------



## Wannabeacowgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I spent a week there a couple yrs back...the place is awsome! we were in our trailers so I cannot comment on the cabins..but if they are maintained like the rest of the facility..I am guessing you wont be dissappointed. Trails are varied..some easy some pretty tough. I am very dissappointed I didnt do the Walls of Jerico..they others who went said it was fantastic.
Food was good, bath house was excellent ( best we have seen so far) and the hospitality cannot be beat. Hands down..they really make you feel Welcome!


----------

